# Tips to Remove Epoxied Handle



## Chang (Oct 12, 2020)

I want to remove two custom handles on two of my knives, but they're epoxied on. Usually, I can get epoxied handles off with some boiling water, but it is not working this time...

I've tried everything...oven, heat gun, boiling it again, freezer...these handles will not budge. 5 minute epoxy was used for these two handles.

Any tips or tricks to help me take these handles off?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Oct 12, 2020)

Have you tried knocking them off with a plank of wood and a mallet after loosening?

If nothing else works, breaking off the handle as best as you can sanding the remainder on is always an option.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 12, 2020)

I have no advice, but I'm curious if you know what brand of epoxy that was. Sounds like good stuff.


----------



## Chang (Oct 12, 2020)

The thing is...I'm trying to keep the handles. The handles that are on now are customs, I want to keep the custom handles and throw the OG handles back on.

and yes, that's the first thing I do for every knife.


----------



## Chang (Oct 12, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> I have no advice, but I'm curious if you know what brand of epoxy that was. Sounds like good stuff.



probably loctite


----------



## JoBone (Oct 12, 2020)

Seems like you’ve gone through all the steps with an attempt to reuse. You can try a lower temperature, longer time with hot water.

My concern is breaking the bonds of the epoxy holding the parts together. If that happens, you can try putting it in a vise after removal. Also, the epoxy will be tough to file out for the new tang. It’s easier to move to a smaller tang not a larger tang.

Please update this if you get it off


----------



## Slim278 (Oct 12, 2020)

Removing a handle


I'm in the process of trying to get the handle off a Kono HD2 210 so I can replace it. Spent the last 20 minutes trying the hammer and block method without success. Any suggestions on how to get the dang stock Kono handle off?




www.kitchenknifeforums.com










Wa rehandling


Is it possible to keep the removed handle intact for use on another knife?




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Oct 12, 2020)

What temperature are you setting your oven at?


----------



## da_mich* (Oct 12, 2020)

In my opinion you have two options:

Option 1 - Induction heater: The metal inside the handle will glow while the outside stays cool. With a little bit of luck the handle will not crack and you have a undamaged handle.

Option 2 - Saw/Chisel/Angle grinder: Cut it off! The handle gets a total damage at this method.

PS: 
I tested Option 1 successfully.

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 12, 2020)

If the tang is wavy, or there are barbs or holes in the tang, it will give extra strength to the bond. 

You would be surprised how hard I wack some handles with a 2x4 on the concrete. I've only had to destroy one, which had barbs and 30 min. epoxy. 

Heat and shear force. Don't give up.

Also, I use extra hardener and 5 min. to set tangs as you can often crack them loose with a few blows. It's usually easier than heat softening, which makes it a gummy mess and takes quite a bit of force to remove.


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 12, 2020)

What I'm going about to say isn't going to be a huge amount of help, because you've already tried it, and the same thing I recommended to another member who was trying to help you get them off, but just my experience fwiw...

I've recently removed a couple of my own handles which were on using 5 min Araldite epoxy, so probably pretty similar stuff. The only method I found that worked was boiling, and then wood + mallet-ing. And it took a long time - probably 20 mins total in boiling water, with some mallet knocks in between stints to gradually loosen the glue, then back in water, then more knocks, back in water, &c.

And also as @JoBone said above they came off in pieces; the main part first, then more boiling so that the heat could get to the newly exposed parts of the ferrule. The handles were fine after, but obviously would need epoxy-ing back together.

Was a right faff! Good luck.


----------



## Chang (Oct 12, 2020)

JoBone said:


> Seems like you’ve gone through all the steps with an attempt to reuse. You can try a lower temperature, longer time with hot water.
> 
> My concern is breaking the bonds of the epoxy holding the parts together. If that happens, you can try putting it in a vise after removal. Also, the epoxy will be tough to file out for the new tang. It’s easier to move to a smaller tang not a larger tang.
> 
> Please update this if you get it off



will update when I attempt again.


----------



## Chang (Oct 12, 2020)

applepieforbreakfast said:


> What temperature are you setting your oven at?



200F


----------



## Taz575 (Oct 13, 2020)

Some epoxies hold up under hotter temps. JB Kwik Weld is good to 300 degrees, regular JB Weld is up to 500 degrees. Brownells Acraglas and some other epoxies are fairly heat resistant, too. 

Can you contact the maker and see what epoxy they used?


----------

